# Help! Puppy losing weight?!



## Jack Reeve (Mar 15, 2017)

He's lost .5kg. He likes his food but it's hard to get him to concentrate on eating. He'll take one or two bits and walk off, not interested. I can get him to eat most of the small amount I give him but he rarely eats all of it.

He's on orijen large puppy. He's being fed the amount for a 5kg pup expecting to weigh 40kg, which is 160g a day I think? I've been feeding him 180g though. I'm really concerned as he's VERY small for a male of his age, smaller than a female of his age too. He's only 4.9kg at 8.5 weeks old! He feels a bit ribby, too. Should I try increasing his food by feeding small and often?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

How long have you had him?

My pups were always about 10-11pounds  (4.9 kg) when I picked them up at 8 weeks old so I don't think your little guy is too off.

I always fed my pups 3 times per day until they were a little older.

Try adding some raw goats milk to 1/3rd of his portion and stir into kibble. This way you can make a new feeding with the goats milk each time.
If any remains, place in refrigerator until next feeding.

Raw Goats milk has great ProBoitics (to put the "good" bacteria in his gut) and Digestive Enzymes (helps to assimilate the food). It also adds calories!

If you have the time, you could make some "Bone Broth" to add to his food too!

Moms


----------



## Jack Reeve (Mar 15, 2017)

Momto2GSDs said:


> How long have you had him?
> 
> My pups were always about 10-11pounds  (4.9 kg) when I picked them up at 8 weeks old so I don't think your little guy is too off.
> 
> ...


I've had him for 3 days, and he's settled in very well  no cases of diarrhea. I'll definitely try the raw goats milk and bone broth if he continues to lose weight over the next two days.

He has his first puppy check at my vets today, so I'll be sure to raise my concerns with them


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

My male pups usually average that weight at that age. He is fine.

He just went through the trauma of losing his home, mother and litter mates and being faced with so much new stuff. This could cause his appetite to be off a bit.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Also be aware that overfeeding can have dire consequences ... diarrhea!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Has he been dewormed?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Jack Reeve said:


> *I've had him for 3 days,* and he's settled in very well  no cases of diarrhea. I'll definitely try the raw goats milk and bone broth if he continues to lose weight over the next two days.
> 
> He has his first puppy check at my vets today, so I'll be sure to raise my concerns with them


Ahhhhhhh!

Taken away from mother/siblings, taken away from known people/environment, going to a new house, new yard, new smell, new people (strangers), new voices to discern (happy/sad/mad) new noises, other animals around new to him.

It would be like you being dropped off in the middle of a foreign country all by yourself and you didn't know the language! 

Give him time and keep him home and quiet for a couple of weeks for him to get use to everything. This is called a two week shut down.

Great that he is doing well on Orijen!

Moms


----------



## Jack Reeve (Mar 15, 2017)

Came back from the vet yesterday and the vet said he wants to see him gain a bit of weight as he's too ribby and bony in his hind end. He gave me some dewormer and also gave him flea treatment. I haven't given his wormer to him yet as this morning he's had VERY bad diarrhea. Was solid for the first toilet of the morning and then got sloppy, and the last two were mostly just liquid.

It's hard to find a balance with him, as he's a very busy pup who just doesn't have time to concerate on eating!  far too many things to do. So between him not eating much at all and the vet saying he wants to see him gain AT LEAST 1kg before next friday when he has his second vac, it's becoming a bit stressful and I'm worried about him.


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

Doesn't seem like he likes his food to me. A good food does not need to be doctored in order to get a pup to eat it. He is in the process of doing a lot of growing and needing lots of nutrition. What was the breeder feeding and if you switched.. why?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Did the vet vaccinate him yesterday?

Your pup should not get vaccinated Friday if he still has diarrhea.

Try putting him in his crate to relax for a time before feeding time. Then, feed him in his crate.


If bad diarrhea continues today:
[FONT=&quot]To help get the diarrhea under control, withhold food for 12 hours (for Puppies). Then put dog on a bland diet for a few days.

Purchase some boneless, skinless chicken breast and remove fat or get ground turkey breast.
If chicken is a problem purchase very lean ground beef. 
Also purchase regular white rice (not instant), and a can of PLAIN (NOT pie filling) Pumpkin.

Boil Chicken OR Ground Beef: then rinse grease off of meat very well. Shred and cool.

White Rice (not instant): make rice with about 2 times the amount of water suggested. The cook time will take almost twice as long but will make the rice super digestible. Adjust stove heat towards the end of cooking time so as not to burn.

Ratio mix should be 2 cups rice to 1 cup chicken or beef.

Feeding should be divided into about 4 smaller feedings per day adding some Plain Pumpkin per meal until stool firms up, then reduce.
Adjust amount fed per day for your size dog.


2 other things you can try for diarrhea is Phyllium seed husks or Slippery Elm purchased at a local health food store.

Moms 
[/FONT]


----------



## Jack Reeve (Mar 15, 2017)

When I brought him home he actually wouldn't go near the food the breeder supplied me with. At this point he had only had one feed for the day, had missed two (due to travelling in the car), and wasn't going near his 4th meal. In a desperate effort to get him to eat, I offered him the Orijen Large Puppy I had purchased to switch him over to and he happily wolfed it down. He was originally being fed Purina Beta, and even my vet said if he's had a poor appetite since being born and was the smallest, this poor quality brand wouldn't have helped the fact he's extremely undermuscled.

Surprisingly he was completely fine with the sudden switch, no diarrhea. This is the first time he's had diarrhea and his stool has become a bit more solid throughout the day.  He seems well in himself and is still running around like a lunatic.

He wasn't vaccinated yesterday, but he was on Friday. And will be getting his 2nd vac not this Friday, but the next. Even though the breeder claimed she wormed and flead him on Friday, my vet doubts this as he used a white piece of card and gently roughed up his fur to show a lot of flea dirt fall off, so as a precaution he flead him yesterday and gave me a wormer to give him. Will worm him once his stools are solid again. Slowly getting there, but at least they aren't pure liquid like this morning.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Vaccinations should be 4 weeks apart (or at least 3), and not a "cocktail" variety of 4 or 5.

Here is a list of what an how they should be given by vaccine researcher Dr. Jean Dodds:

 *[FONT=&quot]2016 Vaccination Protocol: 
*
* 9 - 10 weeks of age*
Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV 
e.g. Merck Nobivac (Intervet Progard) Puppy DPV


*14 – 15 weeks of age
*Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV


*18 weeks of age
Parvovirus only, MLV*
Note: New research states that last puppy parvovirus vaccine should be at 18 weeks old.


*20 weeks or older, if allowable by law
*Rabies – *give 3-4 weeks apart from other vaccines*


*1 year old
*Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV
This is an optional booster or titer. If the client intends _not_ to booster after this optional booster or intends _to_ retest titers in another three years, this optional booster at puberty is wise.


*1 year old
*Rabies – *give 3-4 weeks apart from other vaccines*

Dogs should be tittered each year BEFORE a vaccination is given. If titer is sufficient for such as Parvo or Distemper, a vaccination should not be given.


[FONT=&quot]Canine NON-Core Vaccines: Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Search results for: core vaccines
"Dr. Dodds considers infectious canine hepatitis (adenovirus-1), canine adenovirus-2, bordetella, canine influenza, canine coronavirus, leptospirosis, and Lyme regional and situational. Please research the prevalence in your area, and discuss it with your veterinarian."
[/FONT]

Articles on Vaccines
[FONT=&quot]*Taking The Risk Out Of Puppy Shots* by Dogs Naturally on July 12, 2011 Taking The Risk Out Of Puppy Shots - Dogs Naturally Magazine
*Protecting Your Puppy From Disease:* Protecting Your Puppy From Disease - Dogs Naturally Magazine

There is also a 4 part video series on vaccinations by Dr. Ron Schultz and Dr. Karen Becker at www.mercolahealtypets.com[/FONT]

Vets On Vaccines: Vets On Vaccines - Dogs Naturally Magazine 
Leptospirosis Vaccines adverse reaction, Dr. Jordan DVM 
Frequently Asked Questions about Titers and Vaccination Protocol by Dr. Dodds
Puppy and Kitten Vaccinations: Timing is critical
Rabies: The Science & the Current Law
Vaccines: When too much of a good thing turns bad
Vaccines: When too much of a good thing turns bad (Part 2)
Avoid Unnecessary Vaccines with Titer Tests (Part 3)
Response: Immune-Mediated Thrombocytopenia Report and Article
Q&A with Dr. Dodds: Is the puppy’s severe physical reaction due to a routine vaccine?
Q&A with Dr. Dodds: What should I do to protect my adult dogs during a parvovirus outbreak?
To Vaccinate or Not to Vaccinate for Infectious Canine Hepatitis?
Q&A with Dr. Dodds: I had a dog who had a bad reaction to the rabies vaccine and now I am concerned about giving it to my other dogs. What should I do?
Q&A with Dr. Dodds: Kennel Cough Complex Vaccines
Yes or No to Snake Vaccines?
Canine Influenza H3N8 Article - Dr. Dodds’ Additions
Clinical Approaches to Managing and Treating Adverse Vaccine Reactions
Dr. Schultz on Lyme Vaccine
Dr. Schultz Update on Leptospirosis Vaccines (2012)
More on Vaccine Titer Testing
Q&A with Dr. Dodds: Newborns and immunity from mothers
Mercury-Induced Inflammation: Yet Another Example of ASIA Syndrome
Canine Non-Core Vaccines
Snapshot of Leptospirosis Strains and Vaccines
Puppy Vaccination Schedule and Socialization: Can they go together?
Kennel Cough Complex: A complicated phrase for the canine common cold
A Pilot Study: Dose Vaccines for Small Dogs
More on Vaccinations & Small Dog Vaccine Study
Canine Influenza H3N2 Outbreak
Immune Disorders and Vaccines
Know Your Bordetella Vaccine

Dr. Patricia Jordan’s book: Mark of the Beast: Hidden in Plain Sight - This book is essential reading for pet owners, animal lovers and everyone seeking to know the *truth about vaccine issues*. The book title, Mark of the Beast, sums up the author's views on the medical practice of vaccination. Dr Patricia Jordan is a highly qualified veterinary surgeon with more than 24 years experience. Her observations and conclusions are based upon scientific evidence as opposed to the propaganda and junk science disseminated by pharmaceutical companies in their ever increasing need to maximize profits. Dr Jordan cites research studies showing that *annual vaccinations are totally unnecessary *and especially in respect of rabies where over vaccination is causing genetic changes and violent behavior in animals including horses. Dr. Patricia Jordan says: vaccination is the induction into a cycle of disease and disease management that is in every way a violation of the AVMA 1969 Veterinary Oath, in every way including public health and animal welfare
Other articles by Dr. Jordan
Cancer in our pet population, why is it on the rise?
Vaccinations and How They Disrupt the Immune System
5th Annual Joint American Homeopathic Conference - Poster Session 2010
Leptospirosis Vaccines Adverse Reaction
How vaccines dysregulate the immune system and impact genetic control over disease expression

*The Purdue Vaccination Studies and Auto-antibodies* by Catherine O’Driscoll on April 26, 2011 The Purdue Vaccination Studies and Auto-antibodies - Dogs Naturally Magazine

Be very careful of "flea" items used on a pup this young.

Best of luck with your new pup!
Moms 
[/FONT]


----------



## Jack Reeve (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't know where abouts you're located, but here in the UK the majority of puppies are vaccinated at 8 weeks, and wait 2-4 weeks for their 2nd vac. In my case, my vet wants to vaccinate Lupin 2 weeks after his 1st, so he'll be 10 weeks old. My vet really wants him to be getting out and about as early as possible to socialise him, and is currently allowed to be socialised with other family dogs who are up to date with their vacs.

I can assure you, he isn't receiving a "cocktail" of vaccinations. His first vac was a NobiVac, but not the updated version that came out 3-4 years ago according to my vet.

Diarrhea has cleared up thankfully, as I had to worm him yesterday too - little git found a dead baby bird. I got most of it off him, and called the vets fot advice. They said to watch him closely and give him his wormer. He seems okay so far.


----------

